# Thanks Guys!



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I just have to tell you...

There are times where there are frustrations dealing with websites, with WKYC Outdoors, (even OGF at times) and life in general, just trying to make it all work... Trying to do too much maybe, not getting the support to make things work as well as they should, or just things in daily life that pop up. The roadblocks.

I have to say, though, that whenever I get down about it, all I have to do is come here, to this little sub-forum, and see what it's all about. 

The HUGE amount of info you guys have shared here, from lure making to fishing the lakes, complete with pictures along the whole way, and the stories, it is absolutely amazing, the talent you all have. I am truly in AWE of you and, from the bottom of my heart, THANK YOU. Thanks TIGGER for suggesting it. I don't say this lightly, and I will argue the point with ANYONE...
This tackle making subforum is the best thing to happen to OGF this year. The quality of the posts, the information on lure building, and fishing tactics rivals any forum we have, and I'd say exceeds them all. Maybe not in numbers of posts or hits, but definitly in quality.

Thanks guys and keep up the great work.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Carl for giving us the oppurtunity to visit a great site like this. I have met so many people that will be lifelong friends and filled so many holes with information that was shared on this site. I should be thanking you my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Carl,
I understand what you said about the "roadblocks". My passion since I can remember has been fishing, and everything that encompasses it. If you figure in the law of averages, counting all the roadblocks, we don't get as much fishing time in as we'd like. But then, I never studied law! You are right, and thank you. :B


----------

